# Gps Receivers



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Ok, to all you techie's out there, I was blessed with gift certificate to Cabela's for Fathers Day, and while perusing the online cataloge, I came across GPS receivers. I must say there is quite a bit to choose from.

Can anyone offer any good or bad experience with handheld GPS receivers, and what features I should look for in one. I'd like to stay below $200 total cost, and the selection seems to be pretty varied at that level.

My mapping program (DeLorme) seems to be able to interface with just about any unit, but anyone's experience with that also is appreciated.

Thanks

Tim


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Tim,

I have a Garmin handheld that has worked well for me over the years. It is old enough now (pre-moving-map) that it is pretty obsolete, but the quality of the brand is very high.

Look for the ability to track alot of satellites at one time. If you want to use it with a mapping program (on your laptop of PDA, I presume) while in your vehicle, be sure you have the ability to attach an external antenna, as well as having a data port to your PC.

I have since graduated to in dash nav systems on all my vehicles (would not buy one without anymore!), but still use the handheld when I go hiking.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Whats a matter, no one likes to get lost anymore.







We are even bidding to put them on our Fire Trucks for mutual aid calls.

My wofe still owes me a 50 th birthday present, so I am watching what you buy Tim with interest.

John


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Actually, I thought about using it more for hiking, and geo-caching with the kids while camping. I usually have a fairly good idea of where I'm going before I drive there. Having the ability to interface with the mapping software is just an added benefit.

Doug, thanks for your comments, I will take them into consideration.

Tim


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Like Doug, we have a Garmin unit. Ours is the Quest. At over $500 it may not make your list, but I really like it. Good screen, voice navigation with reminders and different map orientation options, plus trip computers and other geeky features.

Randy


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I have a Magellan Sport Trac....I think.

I "USE" it when we are traveling, it does help if you are on the back roads but, I can read the map and lay out a course faster that using the GPS.

I have tried the Geo Caching and have found one cach. It is not as easy as I thought it would be, but it is a good time for me and my son to get out of the house and just connect.

Gary


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I would buy a cheap Magellan -- a GPS is a GPS -- why pay for allot for bells and whistles ... I bought a cheap Magellan from Ebay for 65.00 and the cable for 24.00 and plugged it into my laptop and use MS Streets and Trips 2005 -- works great...

but buy cheap... its also the cable that seems to cost allot...


----------



## dmbcfd (Sep 8, 2004)

Tim,
I have a Magellan Meridian Platinum. It's about 2 or 3 yrs old now and no problems. Get one that is WAAS enabled. (Wide Area Augmentation System)

Check out:

http://gps.faa.gov/programs/WAAS/waas.htm]GPS WAAS site[/URL]

It's more accurate than civilian GPS. Tactical to practical!

Steve


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

How about a compass







that will help you find your way to the rally in Canada in sept.......


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

A compass would find the way, but not explain to my father why I went camping during his 60th birthday (9/18).

Like I said, I'm really looking for the gadget, not so much for the navigation. I'm quite capable at reading a map. The whole geo-caching thing looks like a fun thing to do with my son. I checked the geo-caching web page and there are a bunch right in the local area that I don't even need to travel to.

As far as cost, I'm looking to keep it under $200. Most of it will be covered by the gift certificate, so Ebay is not an option. It sounds like they are all pretty much the same, so I will have to find a local store that has them, and play a bit to see which one I like the best. Thanks all for the help. If anyone else has some input, please don't hesitate to add it.

Tim


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> It sounds like they are all pretty much the same...
> [snapback]50390[/snapback]​


The are NOT all the same. In general, Garmin's have better displays than Magellan units. On the other hand, if you want to download maps into the unit, Garmin's maps are more expensive (worth it, but expensive, IMHO). Avoid Navman (terrible user experience).

I've got a Garmin eTrex Legend that I love. Works well for handheld navigation, both in the city and for geocaching (though I don't geocache myself). It also works well connected to my laptop for real-time navigation. The last trip with the Outback we had the laptop & GPS in the center console showing real-time updates to our trip (no, the driver didn't look at it). Note that if you have a Prodigy brake controller they specify a minimum distance to other RF generating devices like cell phones and computers.

I've been considering an upgrade to something like the Garmin GPSMAP 60C that can do trip routing too, but that's a few years out.

If you are just interested in connecting to the laptop and using PC mapping software like Streets & Trips, there are GPS units that do not contain a display, thus are cheaper. Most are about the size of a hockey puck or a bit smaller.

Ed


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Thanks for the info Ed. I was looking at either a Garmin, Trimble, or Magellian. I have never heard of the other brand you mentioned.

I definately want a display, as connecting to the computer is only a side benefit in my opinion, so the hockey puck style was already ruled out.

Tim


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Tim...
I have the GARMIN LEGEND, and have used it for years. (mostly driving, and hiking) I also take it on cruise vacations to find my way around. It's great, however, my old tired eyes wishes it had a color screen. I'm thinking of upgrading to LEGEND C.

I use GARMIN MAPSOURCE maps downloaded into it. Very good detail!

If I were buying a new GPS handheld today, it would be the GARMIN LEGEND C, or the QUEST unit. (it's your wallet)


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Tim,

I have a Garmin Etrex and Love it. Actually, I have two. We have a Icom Fixed mount on the boat and the Etrex. The Garmin is used only for hunting the Cedar Swamps on MD's Eastern Shore. I also interface it with MS Streets and Trips. It gets me back to the same spots time after time. Therefore, it works for me!

If you look, you can find the Garmin Cables on Clearance at some Wal Marts.

Happy shopping!

Tim (squared)


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Well, I've gathered all of your input, and done some research on my own (found a great info page, GPS Info.net. I've pretty much decided on a Garmin, and narrowed my choices down to either the Legend, Vista, or GPS 60. After I narrow down the model, I will have to choose whether to get color or grayscale. That GPS 60C is a nice looking unit. The deciding factor will be how much overtime I get in the next few weeks.

Thanks again for all of your assistance. Once again, the Outbackers have come through for one of their own.









Tim


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> That GPS 60C is a nice looking unit. The deciding factor will be how much overtime I get in the next few weeks.
> [snapback]50588[/snapback]​


Try hard for the GPS*MAP* 60C. It uses the maps that all of the high-end Garmin's use, so when you get to the point you want to buy the maps they'll be the one that you can use on your _next _Garmin  Prices are highly competitive, so shop around on the net.

The GPS60C does not take loadable maps thus is less flexible for the future.

The maps used by the eTrex series (Legend, et al) are different than those used by the GPSMAP series. Thus, if I want to upgrade (and I do badly) I have to buy a whole new map package too.

Ed


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Well, I just found out, I've got 36 hours of OT next week (summer can get profitable with vacations and minimum manning requirements), and I could have had more if I wanted it, but the wife wanted to see me for a few hours.

Another week or two like this, and I just might get that 60C.









Tim


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

I'm in a GPS dilemma. I have a brand new Axim X50V PDA and I LOVE it, carry it everywhere. I would like to add on a gps unit to it. 
I don't care for MS Streets and trips 2005 (for sale cheap if anyone wants it btw, pm me). Have to break maps into pieces to put on pda in MS.

HELP NEEDED. 
How to addon a gps to it? Anyone done that???
and what map software to add on?


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I'm using a Garmin eTrex Legend and it is perfect for me. It is waterproof, easy on batteries, has a moving map display, waypoints, bluewater map, you can hook up a power cable from your powerpoint in your car. It only has a black and white display but it doesn't use much power to run that. It works with Delorme Mapping Software. You can get it for around $150. Mine is three years old and works perfectly.

Reverie


----------



## TheMillers (Aug 8, 2005)

I've got a Treo 650 Palm/Cell combo. I just bought a iTrek 3M bluetooth GPS receiver for about $100 bucks and the Tom Tom Navigator 2005 software for a little over $100 bucks. The receiver is a little bit bigger than the car alarm remote, and has a rechargable battery life of about 12 hours. You can keep it plugged into a wall or cigarette lighter also. Works great for car navigation so far. The combination will also work with Microsoft based PDAs. If you don't have bluetooth, you can get a corded receiver instead. In my opinion, the GPS doesn't have to be as accurate for car navigation since it has the street centerline data in the navigation software and the software has the intelligence to snap you to that location. I think accuracy is more important if you want to use the gps for hiking where you might be using raster based maps and your shown location is based on the actual GPS reading.

I haven't tried mine for hiking yet, but I plan on it. There are a number of outdoor mapping programs for the palm and I'm sure there are more for the Windows based PDAs.

I like this combination because I can put it in any car (wifes car, rental, etc) and take it out for Geocaching and hiking. I can put the receiver in my pocket. The receiver is very sensitive. No need for an external antenna in my car anyhow. Though I have heard that windshields with metal around the edges will cause problems.

Bruce


----------

